# How exaggerated are wrestlers billed height/weight?



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Can you think of some examples?


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

For the longest time they had Big Show registered in at 500 pounds....even though he clearly lost a significant amount of weight. That could possibly qualify.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Biggest exaggeration on the current roster is Kane being billed as 7ft tall, when he's actually 6'7.


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Undertaker and Kane are around 6"8' but were normally billed as being 7"


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

Hogan at his peak was actually 6'5, and now he's 6'3. Him being 6'7-6'8 is a myth.
Big Show is 6'11, he was clearly shorter than shaq and o'neal has admitted on tnt that his real height is 7, not 7'1.
Kevin Nash is 6'9, Undertaker is 6'8.

Kurt Angle being 6'2 was always a joke, dude is at most 5'10.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Jericho being 6 foot and 230 pound is a blatant lie. He's 5 foot nine and about 200.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

They tend to add 2-3 inches on certain people where they know, they can get away with.

Shawn Michaels was always billed as 6'1, but he's clearly shorter than that, probably 5'10.

Kane and Undertaker's height always varied. In 1997 Kane was clearly taller then Taker, but then in 2001, when they started teaming up, they were the same height, but Kane was still billed to be taller.

Triple H was always billed as 6'4, but when he stands next to Orton who is a legit 6'5, Orton towers over him by a good 2-3 inches the same goes for Rock as well who is a legit 6'5.

Chris Jericho was billed as 6ft, but thats a lie, he's about the same height as HBK legit height, if not an inch shorter.

Rey Mysterio is no way 5'6, he's probably 5'4 or 5'3. And if Rey's height is that short then Daniel Bryan is no way in hell 5'10, Bryan who was noticeable shorter then Jericho but taller than Rey is probably a legit 5'8 at most if not shorter.

Basically what I learned is to subtract at least 2 inches off the height they usually give a wrestler.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME (Jul 14, 2013)

The biggest/best example was Andre the Giant. Vince had him stand on a box for his introductory interview to make him appear to be 8 feet tall :lmao

The biggest exaggeration on the current roster is Big Show, he's nowhere near 500lbs, which is what he used to be billed at. I'd he surprised if he cracked 390 tbh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Kane and Big Show are exaggerated height wise. 

Kane is billed at 7'0, but he and Jack Swagger are the same height.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan being billed as 5'10 when In reality he's around 5'7 lol


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Punk weighing 218. Unless it's the skinny fat.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Except that Kane is clearly taller by a few inches than Swagger in that pic.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Kane and Big Show are exaggerated height wise.
> 
> Kane is billed at 7'0, but he and Jack Swagger are the same height.


I was about to mention Swagger because I feel like they short change him. When I went to a house show he seemed like a giant to me. 

Yeah, but Taker, Kane, and Show are definitely exaggerations.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

HHH is billed at 6'4.. he's maybe 6'1?


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

yeahbaby! said:


> Except that Kane is clearly taller by a few inches than Swagger in that pic.


Agreed. Looks to be at least 2 inches taller although pictures are horrible ways to judge height.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> HHH is billed at 6'4.. he's maybe 6'1?


Nah, he's 6'3. Same as Reigns literally, but taller than cena who is billed at 6'1


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Kane and Big Show are exaggerated height wise.
> 
> Kane is billed at 7'0, but he and Jack Swagger are the same height.


Pay closer attention to the picture. Check their eye and shoulder levels in particular. Kane is clearly taller than swagger. I'd say by more than 2 inches.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

You do realize most of these guys wear boots that have lifts. If a guy is legit 6' 1 the lifts will make them 6' 3.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Watch Taker - Roberts at Mania 8. They nearly see eye to eye. Maybe an inch off, despite being billed as 6 inches apart.


----------



## EyesToTheSky (Jan 30, 2014)

Paul Wight when he first debuted as the Giant was billed at 7'4" and then when he got to the WWF as the Big Slow he was billed at 7'2". Now in the WWE he is billed at 7Ft tall. Dude must have scoliosis or something.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

CM Punk is supposed to be 6' 2". That's my height and I've seen him right next to me. I'm way taller than him.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

This begins and ends with Andre The Giant they billed him being as tall as 7'5 back in 1987 and 88 when it reality he was no taller then 6'10.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eh, I still think Kane and Swagger are certainly closer in height than they're billed. Either Swagger is taller, or Kane is shorter than he's billed. No way is there a 6 or 7 inch difference. I don't think their height difference is any more than 2 inches. They're just proportioned differently. And Kane has lifts/heels in his boots, Swagger's are flat.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Kane and Big Show are exaggerated height wise.
> 
> Kane is billed at 7'0, but he and Jack Swagger are the same height.


Either I have shitty eyes or something, but Kane looks _slightly_ taller, or maybe it's because of Swagger's hair.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Daniel Bryan confirmed on RAW during a promo he was 5'8 I believe, that's a genuine height.

HHH also during a speech talking about HBK ribbed him by saying he was really 5'10.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Either I have shitty eyes or something, but Kane looks _slightly_ taller, or maybe it's because of Swagger's hair.


Nah, I should have been more clear. They're closer in height than WWE bills them.

Especially when you compare him to 'average heighted' wrestlers like Dolph, you can tell they either short change him in inches or are incredibly generous with the inches they give Kane, Taker, and Show.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

swaggers about 6'5 http://oklahoma.scout.com/a.z?s=146&p=8&c=1&nid=380632 
kane is 6'7, shaq is 7'1 for reference


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

validreasoning said:


> swaggers about 6'5 http://oklahoma.scout.com/a.z?s=146&p=8&c=1&nid=380632
> kane is 6'7, shaq is 7'1 for reference


Those measurements make wayyy more sense. Thanks you.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

big show is actually billed close to his real size.

thats 7ft 245lb dirk nowitzki standing next to show










dirk next to 6'9 kevin durant


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

They add about 2-3 inches with Most, sometimes more and sometimes not at all.

Kurt Angle was 180 cm in the 1996 olympics (5'11) and now with all the injuries and age it wouldnt surprise me if he,s shrinked to 5'10.

Cenas height (6'1) seems pretty legit though.

Ziggler looks around 5'10 maybe 5'11 at most. No way Punk is 6'2. 6 foot seems more like it.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I always asked myself if Andre The Giant was "really" taller than the Big Show.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I always asked myself if Andre The Giant was "really" taller than the Big Show.


if you look at them standing next to the same people ie mene gene, flair, hogan, savage, piper, vince then i think they would have been close in height with big show edging him out


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd be surprised if Roman Reigns broke 5' 11"


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Kane and Big Show are exaggerated height wise.
> 
> Kane is billed at 7'0, but he and Jack Swagger are the same height.


Swagger is closer to the camera which will make him look taller and Kane shorter. That's not even getting into the fact we can't see their footwear. For all we know Kane is wearing loafers and Swagger is wearing boots.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I think the basic rule of thumb is the bigger the man the bigger the exaggeration. Andre had a slouch the older he got and I'm pretty sure I read he was barely 7 feet around the time of WM3 and just wore lifts on his boots which still didn't make him 7'5".

Hogan was always billed as 6'8"/305lbs when in reality he was closer to 6'5"/275lbs (Rocks billing).


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Didn't they bill Crash Holly at 400 pounds?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

LordKain said:


> This begins and ends with Andre The Giant they billed him being as tall as 7'5 back in 1987 and 88 when it reality he was no taller then 6'10.


I am not sure anyone really knows this. At his death he was 6'10 apparently according to most, but in his prime he probably could have been 7'0. I have seen dozens of debates about this and while no one with common sense believes Andre was 7'5 there are just as many who believe he did top 7'0. Wrestlers who weigh in on the topic are often protecting kayfabe but those who are not lean towards 7'0.
Fact is no one really knows unless they actually measured, and I have never seen anyone claim they ever did. The most trustworthy opinion I have seen was from Adrian Street who wrestled for years and was one of Andre's close friends. He claimed Andre was between 6'11 and 7'0.

It is a given that most wrestlers are billed as a couple of inches taller.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

musclehead said:


> Didn't they bill Crash Holly at 400 pounds?


That was a "super heavyweight" comedy gimmick.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd say about 10-20% for most if not all of them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't mind them exaggerating height so much but when they exaggerate weight it's pretty funny because these guys clearly do not look like the weight they are announced it. It's exaggerated by about 30-50 pounds.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hazJ0JauIqA

Andre looks no taller than any other 'giant' participants in this match.

Was Meltzer right when he said Andre shrank to 6'10" as he got older?


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> I'd be surprised if Roman Reigns broke 5' 11"


At the NFL draft combine they had him at 6-3. I still don't believe he's that tall. At NXT I was by him and he looked about two inches taller than me at I'm 6ft.


----------



## Tom Leykis (Feb 28, 2006)

validreasoning said:


> big show is actually billed close to his real size.
> 
> thats 7ft 245lb dirk nowitzki standing next to show


Dirk is clearly slouching to accommodate Show's hight. Check these out. Btw, Dirk is billed at 7ft but is often times referred to as 6'11


















Check him out with Lebron James, who is billed at 6'8. Lebron is leaning in forward with a slight slouch as Big Show is posturing himself up.



















One of the most exaggerated was Giant Gonzalez, who was billed at 8 feet tall. He was actually 7'6 (probably closer to 7'5)

WCW had him billed at 7'7, and they even point it out in this video. The guy was impressively agile for his height in the WCW days.






A supposedly 6'10½ (have no idea why WWF decided to tag a "½" to his height) Undertaker standing side-by-side to a supposedly 8'0 Giant Gonzalez.























7'3 billed Great Khali next to supposedly 7'1 Shaq


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

going by a lot of peoples comments on celeb heights.

Triple H is around 6.1 6.1 and a half 
batista is 6 foot 2 inches
randy orton is a solid 6 foot 3 inches and edge is about half an inch more than him.
they have brock as 6 foot 2 also.

So basically take billed height and subtract 2-3 inches depending on how much they exaggerate.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

One that absolutely drove me up the wall was when WCW used to say that Shark (aka Earthquake) was "over 500 pounds"... and he was actually thinner (if I can use that word with him) than he was in his WWF days.

x8yfzl_hulk-hogan-vs-shark_sport


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> I'd be surprised if Roman Reigns broke 5' 11"


Stood face to face with Triple H on Smackdown last week and i noticed they were more or less the exact same height. HHH is at least 6'1 .


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

They're all pretty exaggerated. Kane and Taker were especially, by like four inches. You can tell when they're stood next to guys like Swagger and Goldust. They've got a couple inches on them but certainly not half a foot haha.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are my guessed real heights based off listed heights I've seen and assumptions:

Hulk Hogan: 6'5 peak, 6'3 now
Cena: 6'
Austin: 6'1
The Rock: 6'3
Triple H: 6'2
Batista: 6'3
Orton: 6'4
Big Show: 7'
Kane: 6'8
Undertaker: 6'7, probably 6'9 peak
Brock: 6'2

Shorter guys:

Chris Benoit: 5'9
Daniel Bryan: 5'8
CM Punk: 5'11
Kurt Angle: 5'10
Jericho: 5'9
Shawn Michaels: 5'10
Rey Mysterio: 5'4


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

cesaro is billed as 6'5 & 230, how far off is that?


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Either I have shitty eyes or something, but Kane looks _slightly_ taller, or maybe it's because of Swagger's hair.


Its definitely swaggers hair, look at their shoulders Kane has at least 2 inches on him. 

Angle is the best at being billed at 6ft and 230 lbs. He's got to be around 5'9 and lucky to be over 210.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

sylentknyte said:


> Here are my guessed real heights based off listed heights I've seen and assumptions:
> 
> Hulk Hogan: 6'5 peak, 6'3 now
> Cena: 6'
> ...


if punk is 5'11 many guys are lying about their height


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Hogan was 6'7, but now hes 6'5


----------

